# Lara's 0.75 gallon "Piccolo": pics 5/21



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I've seen some nice picos here, so I thought I'd try one myself! I got this 6" cube and just planted it 2 days ago. 

6"x6"x6" cube

*Flora*
UG
HM
fissidens

*Fauna*
None, but I might consider adding a few baby cherries. I'd swap them out with smaller shrimp every few weeks. 

*Ferts*
Dry ferts (NPK and trace) once/week 
Excel every other day

*QUESTION*: Right now, the tank is just getting direct sunlight for about 3.5 hours per day and indirect sunlight for an extra 5 or 6 hours. I really want to get lighting for this tank, but I don't want anything intrusive. Clip on desk lamps are too large for this--I bought one from Home Depot and it didn't work properly. The light was too large so I couldn't position it directly over the tank. I'm considering the Azoo 7 watt 'Firefly' lamp, but it's $30 shipped! I feel weird paying that for 7 watts. 

Photos!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice pico. It would be interesting to see how the UG responds to such a tiny environment in there. 

Out of curiosity, are you planning to maintain this over the long term or is it more of a "fill-in-the-cube" kind of thing right now? I noticed that you don't have any sort of filtration over this and I already spy some surface scum forming in the first picture. I've actually kept a pico like this before, but quickly decommissioned it after a few weeks because I found it was just too much of a daily hassle with the inadequate filtration and its associated consequences.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to try to maintain this with twice weekly water changes. I've seen someone on here successfully keep a 5" cube long term with no filtration. That's why I thought I'd try this. I'm also curious about the plants making it in there. I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks good. You could do it without a filter long-term, but you need to keep up with water changes. I would definitely put a light on it. You can use any desk lamp with a daylight bulb. You could also just take water that has already been dosed from a larger tank and use that with clean water from tap if you don't want to dose separately I used to do that with my nano.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll probably stop by Target tomorrow and pick up a desk lamp. Does anyone know of a place where I could get a really nice desk lamp? Something on the small side, of course. 

Thanks for the suggestion about using water from another tank. It never would've occurred to me! That definitely solves the dosing issue.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I went to Home Depot for my desk lamp. They've got quite a selection, and plenty of bulbs to fit as well. And looking good. I'm tempted to set one of these up every time I've been in Michael's. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Target has a nice looking mechanical desk lamp that has joints so you can move it many different angles. Im sure it would be just fine over your tank, but beware of the lamps overheating.


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

What about Pier One? Or Id look at some of the office supply stores. Just a thought if your still after a light.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I won't have time to go to Target today, but I found this on Amazon (i think target sells it, too): 

http://www.amazon.com/Normande-Ligh...UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1267562433&sr=8-12

The lamp is small, which I like, but I don't know how far that gooseneck bends. Of course, I have to get the light to point straight down. Thoughts?


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

That light might be too strong for your tank. You might want to try what Aidann suggested at office max/depot. Or you can try to get a deal with Ott lights at Michaels. They usually have a 40% off coupon in the papers (at least where I live) and you can get one at a decent price.

btw, nice set up you have there, I also have a 6x6x6 cube and I love it.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's an update of my pico! It has been running since the February, so that makes it 3 months old. It has:

NO filter
NO light except sunlight coming in through my balcony door
NO fertilization (slight lie..i've fertilized maybe two or three times since I set it up)
NO CO2
NO heater

Essentially, it is a "No tech" tank :hihi:

I top off often, because my cats think it's their water bowl. I guess that's kind of like doing water changes... I do 'real' water changes once every two weeks or so. 

Here it is:


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cool. I like what you've done with it. All the plants look like they are doing well too.
I might dabble in the pico world soon. Thanks for the inspiration.

What's your substrate?


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

As with all my other tanks, sand only! I love it. So cheap, and grows anything. If you don't believe me, check out "Valse" in my sig :biggrin: My Toninas and Syngonanthus love it, too.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's really cool. I'm pleasantly surprised that the plants are (apparently) free of algae! Looks like they're doing pretty well.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

The HM and fissidens have absolutely no algae on them. The UG has a tiny bit of green spot algae, but you can see it only if you look very carefully.

I'm surprised at how well this has done. I've always heard that UG is tough to keep and that it needs pressurized CO2. My UG even PEARLS!!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Amazonfish said:


> As with all my other tanks, sand only! I love it. So cheap, and grows anything. If you don't believe me, check out "Valse" in my sig :biggrin: My Toninas and Syngonanthus love it, too.


 Play sand???


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh...yes, play sand


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool tank!

A no-tech growing UG, awesome.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I took a few more pics that came out much clearer than the previous ones:


















Enjoy!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Way cool! I might have to try that.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool, just wondering but can you get a zoom-out? Like from 5ft away? I just want to see it compared against something.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Best looking "tank" I have ever seen.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

wow what a small tank! i have that exact one somewhere laying around but anyway looks good keep it up


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments!

Here's a distant shot for size reference:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Great tank, another wonderful example of a successful filterless ecosystem.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Whaaa its so small compared ti everything else!!!


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh! It's coming along beautifully! I never knew that you could grow plants in sand without any other soil or fertilizers -- or fish! Good job!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I love it!roud: Best part is the mobility I bet. It almost looks like something a candle would come in, I'm wondering where to find something similar.

Also Premium Play Sand FTW!


----------



## Syafiq (May 27, 2010)

Hey . 

What is a pico tank ?


That's really a nice tank . I like it . 

Keep on the good work and good luck on your planted tank . 


Nur Syafiq .


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Syafiq said:


> Hey .
> 
> What is a pico tank ?
> 
> ...



pico is very small. Smaller than a nano.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool!

Thanks for the distance shot - it really shows how pretty it is.


----------



## liquidity (May 3, 2010)

This is amazing! So cool.  Nice job!


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Gota say thats pretty rad. If I didnt have 2 and a 4 year old that would try picking it up and carrying it around I would love to try something like that. Great work on that it looks fantastic!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful pico tank, Amazonfish!

Did you ever end up putting some cherries in?


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Omg, that's so nice! I'd love to have tank like that as a desk piece. Do you usually not use any lighting? (Sorry, I haven't read this thread start to finish) If so, the UG looks really great for going so low tech.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, I am extreemly impressed with the growth in your no tech mini! Very inspiring!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! i'm sorry I missed all these posts. I was away on vacation for most of June.

*AzFishKid*: I did have two cherries in there  They did really well and I moved them to a larger tank when I tore this one down. I actually never fed the cherries, because there were SO many tiny critters in the tank that they always had plenty to eat. 

*becks17*: That's right, no light at all aside from the sunlight that comes through the window. I was surprised, too, because I've heard of so many people that have trouble with UG. Here, it had no CO2, no excel, and no specific light source!


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

very cool. thanks for the journal and info!


----------

